# Rabbits at night time



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

My bunnies have the run of the garden all day but then when it starts to get dark I put them in there hutch for the night, then I started wondering, don't rabbits become more active at night? And that's when they are locked up.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes rabbits are more active at dawn and dusk, its not really fair to shut them away in a hutch at these times, they need acses to atlest 36sq foot of space at any one time, the best way to provide this is a 6ft x 2ft hutch with a perminently attached 6ft x 4ft secure run


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

Rabbits are crepuscular so more active at dawn and dusk, my lot have their mad fits around 2-3am too.

Which is why rabbits should have 24/7 access to their runs, how would you like to be shut in your toilet until someone allows you out?
How big is the hutch that you shut them in?


How is your bun that ate ivy? Did you call the vets?


----------



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah I rang vet she just said to keep an eye on him as there was nothing she could do, he seems fine, he's eating etc, x

If you go to eBay and type in Rabbit guinea pig hutch house - with large under run -two tier enclosure garden

That is there hutch.


----------



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> yes rabbits are more active at dawn and dusk, its not really fair to shut them away in a hutch at these times, they need acses to atlest 36sq foot of space at any one time, the best way to provide this is a 6ft x 2ft hutch with a perminently attached 6ft x 4ft secure run


There hutch is approx 7 x 2 ft with the same size run on the bottom


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

is it this one? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RABBIT-GU...et_Supplies_Small_Animals&hash=item4abe3d752e
the hutch area isnt anywere near big enough, and neither is the run, it looks like 2 4ft hutches stacked with a couple of wings stuck to the side for a run

Total Size
W:215cm x H100cm x D75cm

which equates to 7ft x 2.4ft x 3.2ft high, which also means it isnt high enough, each level needs to be 2ft high to allow adequate periscoping room


----------



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have put at hole in at the bottom with a run the same as this 1 attached so they also have this,


----------



## hemat (Mar 20, 2013)

if it's the hutch on the photo i think it'll fit just one


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Height: 79cm
Width: 94cm
Depth: 45cm

This is the size specified on that hutch.

Its far too small im afraid!! And what is with the slatted floors? Id be very worried about them getting toes/ claws caught in that


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I understand your rabbits have the run of your garden through the day.

My rabbit only has access to the garden when I am able to supervise him, against cats, foxes and from him digging out. Our newest addition is still too young, small and quick for me to risk letting her have the run of the garden even supervised. They both have their own individual runs attached to the front of a two tier hutch. Barney's hutch it the Rose Cottage from [email protected] and Betty's is the Bluebell Hideout from [email protected] both have the Rose Cottage runs attached.

In answer to your question about putting them in their hutch over night, they need to be kept safe and secure from foxes and other preditory animals. Foxes are a bit like cats in that they can jump and scales walls and fences certainly up to 6'.

It is only recently I have let our newest arrival have access to her run all night, I was in and out of bed like a yo-yo, checking on her. A couple of nights later I laid down for a nap at 7:00pm woke up at 7:00am


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------

